# Lock ring removal tool, or hammer and screwdriver?



## rb58 (12 Jul 2013)

I want to change the gearing on one of my bikes. Having flirted with a 19T, I'm going back to 18T. I don't have a lock ring removal tool. So do I buy one, or adopt the hammer and screwdriver method? 

What's the forum's opinion.....?

Cheers


----------



## martint235 (12 Jul 2013)

I can lend you a lock ring removal tool

Is the hammer and screwdriver method reversible or is that lock ring screwed after that?


----------



## rb58 (12 Jul 2013)

Thinking about it - is it the same tool as is used to removed old fashioned bottom brackets?


----------



## rb58 (12 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> I can lend you a lock ring removal tool
> 
> Is the hammer and screwdriver method reversible or is that lock ring screwed after that?


Cheers Mart. Might take you up on that. From what I've read, when using the hammer method sometimes you can get away without damaging the lock ring, but often not.


----------



## martint235 (12 Jul 2013)

rb58 said:


> Thinking about it - is it the same tool as is used to removed old fashioned bottom brackets?


 I don't know. I have two similar looking tools in my toolbox though but one is larger than the lock ring one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2013)

My campag BB tool (circular with a single tooth) does the job on my lockrings, though I carry a Pedros Fixie. I have used the tappety tap when lock ring was OEM junk going straight in the bin (bits box) after removal.

I've a couple of spare lockings (cheap ones) in the bits box if you need one as I've gone all dura ace nowadays.


----------



## Alex11 (14 Jul 2013)

The lockrings tools are only a few quid aren't they?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2546888, member: 30090"]You need a C spanner.

And don't use a screwdriver as *lockrings are made of aluminium* and the screwdriver being steel you can mess it up.[/quote]
Not always, or even often, the case ime.


----------



## jim55 (14 Jul 2013)

you dont need a lockring

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qIVEpyelP0

you can get ur cog on really tight with this method ,and off if reversed


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jul 2013)

I rotafix and lock ring.


----------



## robgul (14 Jul 2013)

.... a flat ended punch is better than a screwdriver - with the hammer (the screwdriver will absorb some of the hammer impact meaning you'll need to hit it harder than a solid punch, and risk damage to the lockring)

... and the old style BB lockring is the same size as most hub lockring threads for fixeds - and I've never seen anything but steel in n+ years of having a fixed.

Rob


----------

